# Best Video Camera to Film Snowboading/other action sports?



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys, looking for the best hand held video camera/camcorder to film snowboarding and other sports, skte, bmx, ski pretty much anything. My price range is around 800-1200 bucks. Refurbish/used in perfect condition because i can get a better camera for the same price as a new one. Anyone have a great camera that they have used and feel it will fit the price range? Also is there any certain specifics i should be looking for in this certain camera? thanks


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

B & H has a used department. I just picked up a T4i Canon for $600 which shoots 1080p and 5 shots per second stills.


----------



## TheGreasyGang (Dec 16, 2013)

Ya, DSLR is what you want. the video it takes cant be beaten by any camcorder over $1000. I got a canon t3i, shoulder/handheld mount, and bubble lens for under $900. IF YOU BUY ANY CAMERA MAKE SURE YOU SPEND MONEY ON A GOOD LENS. the camera will generally last 2-4 years. Lenses last for 20-years and have an amazing resale value. try buying any canon body ,a canon 50mm f1.8, and the ROKINON 8mm fish eye. these lenses are $1000 cheaper then any other lenses. dont even bother with a kit lens...


----------

